# Gravely Tractor 814 Series



## witty (May 22, 2010)

I have a Gravely Tractor 814 Model with a Kosler Engine Model K321S

Here is the Problem and I hope someone can give me advice on what the problem could be. Recently I had a Piston bust on me... so i bought a new piston , connection rod and put that in and it went in easy i then put everything back together flywheel, starter..etc..... The Starter will touch in fact it stays touching the flyweel course i think it did that before the piston busted also, so maybe its suppose to stay engaged to flywheel that I do not know.... so the teeth on starter is touching the teeth on flywheel just fine... but it will not turn the flyweel nor will the starter turn since its touching the flywheel teeth... I can take the starter off and jump it off and it turns just fine until i attach it again and the teeth touched the flywheel then again no movement from flywheel nor starter to even attempt to turn... anyone have a clue... I have no clue what so ever 
Thanks in advance:


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome Wity. The starter gear that you refer to I call it a bendix, I think some call it a starter clutch. It has to be disengaged from the flywheel gear to turn, if it is touching the flywheel it will not turn. The bendix is on a spiral shaft and when it isn't being used it is pulled back on the shaft,(close to the main body) then when you turn the key the starter turns and it throws the bendix out on the spiral shaft into the flywheel to turn the engine to start. When the engine starts it turns faster then the starter and the flywheel will throw the bendix back to the disengaged position.


----------



## retromotors (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Witty,
You said your piston & connecting rod "went in easy".
Did you check to see if the engine could be turned over by hand?
Sounds like it could be locked up for some reason.


----------



## witty (May 22, 2010)

*Gravely 814 Koshler engine 321S*

thanks... I finally got the flywheel turning now with starter, and there is fire coming off the points and plug.... but it will not start.... As I said The Piston busted in it while i was using it.. so I had to replace the Piston.... So I had to remove the crankshalf to do that....... Can you tell me if there is a certain way the Crankshalf has to be reinstalled for it to start? I notice two gears in it where the crankshaft hits when you put it back in... is there something you have to do to turn those two gears and keep them in place to time it are something as you put the crankshaft back in? That is the only thing I can think that can be wrong since its getting fire and gas ok....... I do not know anything about these engines so do not even no if they are suppose to have timing are not and if so how do i go about timing it in keeping the crankshaft correct as i put it back in ?

Thank you very much.


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Witty. You have to lineup the mark on the crank gear with the mark on the cam gear on the compression stroke. it is going to be near Top Dead Center on the compression stroke. If you didn't touch the points the timing should be OK. Good luck. Couldn't you have replaced the piston by dropping the pan to get to the rod bolts and removing the head then slide the piston up?


----------



## witty (May 22, 2010)

lol yep i was setting here thinking that when i was replying earlier.. being it was my first time ever working on a gravely are any small engine I didn't have a clue how to eve go about getting the piston out.... so here i took all that out when i could of just dropped the oil pan... live and learn....lol. I wish i had a diagram of how to set it to be in time but I don't... all I know is there is two I call gears on the right side and One larger gear on the left side I know the one on the left side raises the valves....... the two on the right side seem to slip into the teeth on the cranshaft once i push it back in again... there is a dot on each of those two gears are a hole on each one.... how do i set them correctly before sliding in the crankshaft, there seems to be only one way the crankshaft will fit in as far as it going in correctly..

thanks alot.


----------



## witty (May 22, 2010)

HI now i have another problem... Please if anyone can give me a ideal I would appreciate it..... the other stuff is ok now.. i have it running and it sounds great.... only thing now it will not pull out nor go in reverse.. just a update the piston busted, and since i didnt no anything about a small engine i took the crankshaft out to fix it wel i have a new piston in it now and the crankshaft in it also... and it sounds great, but now it will not pull out at all .. 1st gear, 2nd gear, reverse nothing... any ideal whats up?


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know about the 800 series so I can't help. Could it be in the linkages?


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

Simple things first. Did you put the key in the input gear when you put the gear back on the shaft?


----------

